# Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K



## Ruffy841 (9. Dezember 2015)

*Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

Hallo,

aktuell habe ich einen i7 4770K auf 4,2 GHz mit dem Cooler Master Nepton 120XL als Kühler

Ich möchte mit jetzt einen i7 6700K mit 4,6 GHz . Würde die Wasserkühlung Cooler Master Nepton 120XL dafür ausreichen ? Und ist diese mit den neuen Prozessor kompatibel habe gehört da gibt es Probleme mit einigen Kühlern.

MFG


----------



## Zankro (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

Wieso willst du von ein 4770k auf ein 6700k umsteigen ?
Der 6700k ist kaum schneller als der 4770k.

Die AIO sollte reichen


----------



## iTryX (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

Normal rechnet man pro 100Watt 120mm Radiator.
Ich habe den gleichen Prozessor allerdings mit einer 240er Wakü.
Mein Tipp:
Warte bis Rezensionen zur Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 kommen, wenn du nicht warten willst, nimm die Enermax Liqumax 240.
Enermax hat eine der leisesten Pumpen im AiO bereich und hat ein gutes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

Die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ist sehr gut, durch den Push und Pull Betrieb.
Somit hast du eine geringe Lautstärke.


----------



## Ruffy841 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

also ist meine aktuelle für mein neues vorhaben zu klein ?


----------



## rackcity (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

du hast einen 6700k der 4,6 macht oder du willst einen? 

falls du einen willst: es machen nicht viele 4,6 mit. kannst also auch einen schlechten oder extrem schlechten erwischen.

wenn du den 6700k noch nicht gekauft hast, lass es bleiben. du haust geld zum fenster raus, total sinnloses


----------



## Ruffy841 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

Also die CPU die ich bekomme ist von Caseking und wurde da von denen übertaktet und getestet und hast 2  Jahre Garantie und die hat die 4,6 GHz . Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob jetzt meine Wasserkühlung dafür aus reicht


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

Dann würde ich an deiner stelle den arctic liquid freezer 240 nehmen, oder ne echte wakü!


----------



## PiSA! (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

Oder du benutzt deinen vorhandenen Kühler erstmal mit dem 6700K.

Die Skylakes sind etwas kühler als Haswell. Vielleicht brauchst du erstmal gar keinen neuen Kühler.
Und wenn doch, dann weisst du schonmal wie sich deine CPU verhält und wie hitzköpfig dieser ist.
Dann kannst du immernoch auf einen passenderen Kühler wechseln.

Wenn es dir auf Mhz Leistung ankommt und du auf Hyperthreading verzichten kannst hol dir den 6600K.
Die machen meistens 4.5Ghz locker mit, und viele schaffen auch bis zu 4.7Ghz.


----------



## Schrotti (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

Das Upgrade ist doch Unsinn.


----------



## AimBros (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K*

Über den Sinn das Upgrades kann man sich streiten,ich sehe da auch kaum Sinn ausser Stromverbrauch..


Ich empfehle dir die Enermaxx LiQ 240   ENERMAX.DE - Liqmax II

Super Teil,es kühlt meine neue I5 4690k @ 4,0 sehr gut,ist leise im Betrieb und das P/L stimmt.

Mfg.Ronan


----------

